# Need advice on purchasing M3



## surewin (Jan 9, 2004)

I was thinking of purchasing an new E46 M3, but I was told at the dealer that it's hard to maintain. The service guy said that there needs to be valve adjustments everytime the car is in service (which costs a lot of money), and the frequency of oil changing is different than regular BMW models. What does the service manual recommend and how are the costs of servicing the E46 M3?


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

1) The oil change intervals are the same, but the oil costs much more than for other BMWs.

2) The valves are not adjusted every service interval, but during Inspeciton, which occur approximately every 25 - 30K miles for most people.

3) BMW sells an extended maintenance plan out to 6 years, 100K miles which covers all schduled maintenance (oil changes, valves, etc). You just have to buy a 02 or later since to get the extended maintenance plan the car has to still be covered by the original maintenance plan.

4) If costs are that much of an issue, so shouldn't get the car. At least check on the insurance prices.


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

It shouldn't be an issue since the maintenance is included. As Pinecone said, you can extend the regular maintenance and thus know exactly what your costs will be. Insurance is something you should look at closely...especially if you have had any tickets or accidents recently.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Or are YOUNG.


----------

